# Sexy Comfortable (~SWG, ~Eating, ~Romance, ~Illustrated)



## Lardmeister (Oct 29, 2012)

I co-created (with snr6424) and did the illustrations for a WG novel over at DeviantART. We just recently finished it and I thought it would appeal to you guys here. I know posting links like this may be frowned upon, but since there's no way to post the illustrations here, I thought this was worth a try.

Hope you enjoy!

*Sexy Comfortable Title Card*
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-273379596

*Sexy Comfortable - Prologue*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Prologue-279278047
Illustration: Heartbroken
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Heartbroken-279279177

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 1*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-1-280905564
Illustration: Bon Voyage
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Bon-Voyage-280911076
Illustration: Hot Buffet
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Hot-Buffet-281215066

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 2*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-2-281845487
Illustration: Belly Rub
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Belly-Rub-281848701
Illustration: Mirror Mirror
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Mirror-Mirror-282086088

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 3*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-3-289944808
Illustration: The New Job
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-The-New-Job-290017225
Illustration: Baker's Man
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Baker-s-Man-290220538

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 4*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-4-291088894
Illustration: Double Gobble
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Double-Gobble-291096449
Illustration: Trustworthy
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Trustworthy-291636033
Illustration: Good Times
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Good-Times-292325999

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 5*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-5-308843042
Illustration: Day of Reckoning
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Day-of-Reckoning-308858679
Illustration: Breaking Point
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Breaking-Point-309233703

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 6*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-6-311709149
Illustration: The Ex and the Size 0
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-The-Ex-and-the-Size-0-311715967
Illustration: See the Beauty
http://Lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-See-the-Beauty-311974579

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 7*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-7-327416583
Illustration: Plus Boutique
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Plus-Boutique-327423494
Illustration: Dessert Course
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Dessert-Course-327609688

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 8*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-8-329869000
Illustration: Full Satisfaction
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Full-Satisfaction-329895902

*Sexy Comfortable - Chapter 9 (Finale)*
http://snr6424.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Chapter-9-Finale-333454346
Illustration: So Much Gained
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-So-Much-Gained-333472004
Illustration: Happy Birthday
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Happy-Birthday-333473102
Illustration: Before and After
http://lardmeister.deviantart.com/art/Sexy-Comfortable-Before-and-After-333476192


----------



## Tornald (Nov 2, 2012)

It was a pleasure for me to read each chapter of this story and to look at the illiustrations!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 2, 2012)

That was fun, Lardmeister. My thaks to you and your co-conspirator!:eat1:


----------

